

The true true size of Africa - Tideflat
http://www.economist.com/blogs/ailychart/2010/11/cartography

======
bwanshoom
Bad link, correct one:
[http://www.economist.com/blogs/dailychart/2010/11/cartograph...](http://www.economist.com/blogs/dailychart/2010/11/cartography)

